# does any one know??



## matts08brute (Jun 17, 2009)

hey guys I know this is not the arctic cat section but I wanted to put this up were every one will see it does any one know were I can find a how to snorkle a 650 h1 arctic cat with parts list and maybe some picks I can not find it any were and I am about to pull my hair trying to find it!!!! THANKS


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

sounds like u hav a good reason to do ur own how to and help everyone out in the future


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

byrd said:


> sounds like u hav a good reason to do ur own how to and help everyone out in the future


I have to agree :bigok:


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> I have to agree :bigok:


:agreed: x2!


----------



## matts08brute (Jun 17, 2009)

fine be that way:bigok:


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Oh come on, you're up for the challenge....aren't you?? This could be your claim to fame.


----------



## matts08brute (Jun 17, 2009)

fame? hummm yes i guess it could be would love some M.I.M.B. fame


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

http://forum.highlifter.com/Arctic-Cat-snorkel-tips-m1763470-p10.aspx

I SEARCHED ALL OVER THE NET AND THIS IS ALL THE REAL HELP I COULD FIND...NOT MUCH ON THERE ABOUT A HOW TO ON THE 650 H1


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Get to takin lots and lots of pics! haha. You can do it!


----------

